# NW OHIO,SE Michigan, and NE Indiana Rates



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

I am having trouble figuring out what the areas going rates are, everyone in my area wont say because they dont want to be undercut, but i am trying to find out so i can be competitive and fair, so far i seem to be high on all my bids and other contractors are getting them all, so im just wondering what everyone else in the region is charging so i have a better idea, since none of the local guys are any help.


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

just price it at 45 per man hour and 160 per pickup salter load used.

Not the small truck salters but the large truck bed salters.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

well i dont use a v-box all i got is a tailgate spreader, ive seen for salt everyone seems to be taking their salt cost x3 tp get what they charge for salt, but i guess im looking more for the going rates on the plowing.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

DB, your far enough away from me, I will help you out. Just PM me, and ask in more detail what your looking for.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help
PM sent


----------

